# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  مفهوم قواعد البيانات 1

## abede7

مقــدمـة  هذه سلسلة تعليمية تهدف إلى تعليم MySQL وفق خطوات سهلة وبسيطة معتمدا بذلك بعد الله على ما يلي:  1. بناء تطبيق خاص بقاعدة بيانات بسيطة لكنها تكفي للتمرين عبر دروس هذه السلسلة.  2. جعل الدروس قصيرة كي لا يشعر الأخ القارىء بالملل والتذمر 
سنستهل هذه السلسلة بخمسة دروس بسيطة و مهمة جدا إذ تتحدث هذه الدروس عما يلي:  الدرس الأول 
سأقدم به شرحا متواضعا لمفهوم قواعد البيانات.  الدرس الثاني 
سأقدم به كيفية بناء قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بهذه السلسلة والتي سنطبق عليها كل تعليمات MySQL التي سنتعلمها في بقية الدروس إن شاء الله.  الدرس الثالث 
بعض المفاهيم القليلة والمهمة لمعرفة فلسفة قواعد البيانات العلائقية.  الدرس الرابع 
شرح بسيط لكنه واف عن كل مما يلي PHP , Apache , MySQL  الدرس الخامس 
كيفية تنصيب ملقم قواعد البيانات MySQL وملقم الويب Apache تحت النظام Windows  
والآن لننطلق على بركة الله.  الدرس الأول  عنوان الدرس: مفهوم قواعد البيانات.  الهدف من الدرس: تقديم مفهوم بسيط عن قواعد البيانات. 
قاعدة البيانات Database هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الجداول Tables يتألف كل جدول من أعمدة أو حقول Columns or Fields وسجلات أو صفوف Records ويؤدي تقاطع العمود مع الصف إلى تكوين الخلية Cell حيث يتم تخزين معلومة واحدة فقط في الخلية الواحدة. 
وهذا  تعريف قاعدة البيانات من الناحية الفيزيائية أما تعريف قاعدة البيانات من  الناحية المنطقية إذا صح التعبير فهي المستودع الذي يضم ويحوي جميع  المعلومات عن منظمة أو شركة أو تنظيم ما ... الخ مهما كان حجم هذا التنظيم  أو نوع المعلومات و لنأخذ على سبيل المثال مدرسة ابتدائية فإن قاعدة  البيانات التي تخصها ستضم جميع المعلومات التي تتعلق بالمدرسين فيها ووضع  هذه المعلومات في جدول خاص بالمعلمين حيث يضم هذا الجدول سجل لكل معلم,  وأيضا تضم قاعدة البيانات هذه جميع المعلومات التي تتعلق بالطلاب فيها  وأيضا هذه المعلومات تصنف في جداول ويكون لكل طالب سجل خاص به ومعلومات  أخرى تختلف من مدرسة لأخرى كإنجازاتها في مجال الرياضة والمناظرات العلمية 
والثقافية ... الخ. 
من  المؤكد أنك أخي القارىء قد لاحظت وجه الشبه بين قاعدة البيانات التي على  الحاسب و قاعدة البيانات الورقية الضخمة الخاصة بأي مدرسة أو منظمة والتي  تسمى بالأرشيف, وبالتالي ستدرك مدى أهمية قاعدة البيانات الإلكترونية لما  تحققه من سهولة في التخزين وسرعة في التوصل إلى أي بحث عن سجل ما لمدرس أو  طالب وإجراء المقارنات 
والإحصاءات ... الخ. 
هذا كله في مجال  مدرسة فتخيل مدى أهمية قاعدة البيانات في مجال شركة تجارية كبيرة أو مصرف  أو وزارة وحتى الوصول إلى الحكومة الإلكترونية. 
هذا توضيح متواضع لمفهوم قاعدة البيانات أرجو أن يستفيد منها إخواني القراء. 
إلى اللقاء في الدرس الثاني.  ملاحظة :  إن قواعد البيانات النظرية و التطبيقية طريقها طويل بعض الشيء فإذا كنت  أخي القارىء على إلمام بقواعد البيانات فإن ذلك سيساعد في سهولة التعلم أما  في حال لم تكن على إلمام بها فإنني أنصحك باقتناء كتاب يتحدث عن "تحليل و  تصميم قواعد البيانات" لأنني إذا أردت التكلم عن تصميم و تحليل قواعد  البيانات فإن ذلك سيأخذ قرابة العشرين درسا أما الهدف الأساسي هنا هو تعليم  MySQL

----------


## عصام البرغثي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## marouannajmi

مشكور أخي على هده المبادرة الجميلة    في إنتضار دروسك إن شاء الله

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

